# New to the forum..Bacon Pics from previous cooks



## carter86 (Oct 9, 2015)

hey guys, 

im new to the forum but wanted to share with you some Bacon i made previously before joining.

this bacon was cured with the High Mountain Bacon cure..it was my first attempt using this cure and it came out pretty good.













20150926_093249.jpg



__ carter86
__ Oct 9, 2015


















20150926_093257.jpg



__ carter86
__ Oct 9, 2015






i currently have a 2.5lb slab in Pops Brine and another 2.5 piece in Bearcarvers Morton Tender dry Cure recipe.

looking forward to see how both of those will turn out and i will surely post pics once they are done curing. the belly in Pops Brine had been in the brine for 10 days but a small portion of it is 2 inches thick so im going to let it go until 14 days.

the belly in Bearcarvers dry cure using Mortons TC has been in the cure for 2 days but its only 1 inch thick so i will let it go 7 days.

i have always hot smoked my Bacon to 150 I, but i do want to give cold or warm smoking a try with these next bellies especially since i know the cure that im using has penetrated throughout the meat entirely.

thanks for having me and looking forward to gaining additional knowledge on curing and smoking Bacon.

thanks


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have used pops brine and MTQ both are good. I like dry cure the best but that's just me.  I also warm smoke at about 120 for 10 to 12 hours. You will be pleased with it no matter how you smoke it.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 9, 2015)

I also use dry cure an I am really warming up to this warm smoke, I work to keep the box at 120 and the bacon below 120. we love how it turns out.

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 9, 2015)

I had to learn to warm smoke because down here in the south we get about 3 weeks a year that's it cool enough to cold smoke and it's one day at a time most of the time one day so can't do it so you learn to work around it.  Lol


----------



## carter86 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.





I think I'll try warm smoking first before cold as well.


----------

